# Saxon Braid All Grown Up Scarf (K)



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share this scarf with you wonderful folks. This pattern can be knit in most weight yarns with comparable needle. I did the scarf in a (2) weight and the pillow in a (4) weight yarn.

I wanted a bigger braid but could not find what I wanted, so ended up working this one up.

This really is an easy knit. All basic cable stitches, nothing fancy or twisted. Folks really good at cables won't even need a cable needle.

The price is $2.25 and the link is:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saxon-braid-scarf-4

Thank you for looking and have a wonderful weekend.

JanetLee


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, love the design. Very well done.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, JanetLee, that is quite impressive. Looks like it would take a lot of concentration. You are becoming quite the designer. Kudos!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!



Isuel said:


> Lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

YNotCrochet said:


> Wow, love the design. Very well done.


Thank you! :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Wow, JanetLee, that is quite impressive. Looks like it would take a lot of concentration. You are becoming quite the designer. Kudos!!


Thank you sweet lady!

It really just builds on the previous rows. Anyone who has ever done cables will be able to just about do it without the pattern after a while.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

As a lefty knitter I often get all messed up with cable patterns. Any other lefty knitters out there who have figured out how to make them work for you?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful....you are amazing .


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

An entirely unique design and amazing work!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern and sunshine color. It looks way complicated to me. I like how the pillow worked up too.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

It makes me dizzy...lol


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, that is lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Very very nice


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a gorgeous design you have created!!! Kudos to you. It knits up beautifully in scarf or pillow.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the link open on this browser...but am replying just in case I have to rework this android device. :sm24: 

I adore cables but my "indulgence" funds have been spent for the month. I have a caliper/micrometer coming.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Amazing!!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is beautiful, as a wrap and pillow.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the design


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

aljellie said:


> As a lefty knitter I often get all messed up with cable patterns. Any other lefty knitters out there who have figured out how to make them work for you?


Hum, I did not think of that! So sorry. I hope there is someone who would be able to help. Need to think about it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful....you are amazing .


Thank you, Mary. :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

katanamama said:


> An entirely unique design and amazing work!


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Gorgeous pattern and sunshine color. It looks way complicated to me. I like how the pillow worked up too.


Thank you. Actually if you can do a 2 x 2 cable you can do this one. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> It makes me dizzy...lol


Sorry! It looks like flowing water to me. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

44gram said:


> Wow, that is lovely. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JeannineAnne said:


> Very very nice


Thanks a bunch. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> That is a gorgeous design you have created!!! Kudos to you. It knits up beautifully in scarf or pillow.


Thank you. I would love to see in as the central panel on an afghan. With other cables mirroring on the sides.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have the link open on this browser...but am replying just in case I have to rework this android device. :sm24:
> 
> I adore cables but my "indulgence" funds have been spent for the month. I have a caliper/micrometer coming.


Totally understand! I am trying to limit my yarn buying to funds I receive from selling patterns. Good thing I have a decent stash for the most part. :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Amazing!!!


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> That is beautiful, as a wrap and pillow.


Thank you. Hoping to see other folks ideas on how to use it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wee Brenda said:


> Love the design


Thanks! :sm11:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Awesome!!! And, I don't care for cable knits...but this one is great!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Awesome!!! And, I don't care for cable knits...but this one is great!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

A gorgeous and intricate pattern.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! Love your cable design! I have not done cables but I might have to try this pattern soon.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful, JanetLee!


----------



## Sarmite (Jan 31, 2011)

That is realy pretty!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow-great design


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

How wide is the scarf? Love how this looks...nice work!


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Just bought the pattern and looking for appropriate yarn somewhere in my stash!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Another pretty design, JanetLee.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very, very pretty! Love how it works up on the pillow cover . . .


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! That is one gorgeous pattern!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING!

Hazel


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love your scarf design! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eme733 (Aug 3, 2017)

That is a super cool pattern!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

This design would work for a scarf, a table runner or even for an afghan! Like I said before it is a simple design that has grown into a beautiful adult!!! Nice work. keep scratching my friend. lol, xo wend


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I love cables, and this is just so pretty! I've bought the pattern and am now printing it out. Thank you so much for designing this.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

JanetLee, I really like that! It really makes the design front and center. Thank you for sharing and for the link to the pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty! Love this.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice. Makes a great pillow too.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Whoa, not a tv watching knit. Lovely


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful, have just added to my cart will buy when my internet is more stable....


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Cool pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Horsin'around said:


> How wide is the scarf? Love how this looks...nice work!


thank you.

On size 4 needles with a (2) weight yarn and blocked it is about 15 inches wide.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

GranMaLin said:


> Just bought the pattern and looking for appropriate yarn somewhere in my stash!!


Thank you! Please let me know if you have any questions or problems.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

GrandmaSuzy said:


> I love cables, and this is just so pretty! I've bought the pattern and am now printing it out. Thank you so much for designing this.


Thank you! I am here for help if needed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Whoa, not a tv watching knit. Lovely


Actually, I did most of this while watching television! Once you realize where it is going it just seems natural and you will find you most likely won't need the pattern all the time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind and general comments! That means a lot to me. {{hugs}}


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind and general comments! That means a lot to me. {{hugs}}


Wait, wait, me too: Very impressive, Janet Lee--I go gaga over ca ca cables  Made me think of a serenity garden with sandbox and rake  I'm afraid to ask how long it took you (2 episodes on TV?) with the little finger of your left hand...ja, ja

:sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> Wait, wait, me too: Very impressive, Janet Lee--I go gaga over ca ca cables  Made me think of a serenity garden with sandbox and rake  I'm afraid to ask how long it took you (2 episodes on TV?) with the little finger of your left hand...ja, ja
> 
> :sm24:


????????. Longer than that! The first time through was about five hours because I was checking the chart and written pattern at the same time! Triple the work. After that it went a lot faster. Maybe two hours max for one repeat.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful! You did an amazing job with it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Wow, so beautiful! You did an amazing job with it!


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## KiraX20 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

